# Apples and Wine



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I posted this on another thread but wanted to share it with everyone!

APPLES AND WINE

Women are like apples on trees.  The best ones are at the top of the tree.  Most men don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid falling and getting hurt.  Instead, they sometimes take the apples from the ground that aren't as good but easy to reach.  The apples at the top of the tree think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they are amazing.  They just have to wait for the right man to come along, the one who is brave enough to climb to the top of the tree.  

Now men, men are like a fine wine, they begin as grapes and its up to women to stomp the sh!t out of them until they turn into something acceptable to have dinner with.

Love and   all round xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jovigirl

Too true!  That's lovely . . . Never thought of myself as an apple - but will do from now on.

Thank you

Rachel x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Jovigirl, 
I love this, saw it last night on the other thread.

I would never have thought of myself as an apple either but I will do too now Rachel

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

I love this! Thanks for posting it Jovigirl - it's just lovely, really cheered me up!  

Maz xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Made me smile too!!

Dx


----------

